# Introducing little Cleo!



## Rome (Aug 15, 2013)

Just thought I would post a couple of pictures of my furbaby. She is 2.5 months old, and a little sweetheart! Loves her cuddles and has converted my self-professed cat-hating boyfriend who is absolutely smitten with her. So here she is! Hope the attachments work  





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

OHHHHH.... _SO_ beautiful, and doesn't she know it!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's adorable! Most orange kitties are boys, lucky you!


----------



## Rome (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you so much! I did get the vet to check she was indeed a 'Cleo' and not a 'Leo'! I think she looks like a girl though, with her big grey/blue eyes. I'm in love! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Cleo is beautiful and only the second kitty I've ever heard of that is ginger and a girl! She's very special!!


----------



## Rome (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow thank you for the lovely compliment! I will pass it on to her  

I must admit, I've only met one other cat who is a female ginger so she feels very special to me. I'm so pleased I have her now, I can't imagine not having her around. She's my little tiger cub! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cleo is Precious! That shot with her paws hanging onto her toy! she doesn't want it to get away!


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

Awww she's adorable!!!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Cleo's a beautiful kitten! I can see why your bf's been so quickly converted.


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

What a cutie!!!! - and looks like you could teach her to play pool they way she is holding that toy!!!!


----------



## Rome (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone- she has really brought us a lot of happiness, love her to bits! She has the funniest little quirks and a really sweet personality- a lovely little kitten all round! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere (Sep 2, 2012)

She is beautiful (and I think she happens to look like a she). Indeed, most orange kitties are boys, but I am also part of the female orange tabby club.  Beautiful eyes too!


----------

